# What do "Hot girls" think?



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TaylorP said:


> Pretty shallow thread I must say.
> 
> Every girl can be hot, wear some clothing that compliments your body, wear some make up to smooth out complexion and well walking carry your self with confidence of who you are.
> 
> ...


Well the topic in itself is shallow, yes. But I think we're talking about the cultural stereotypes of attraction, not how objectively attractive someone could be with the right outfit. I agree with you that most anyone can look attractive, and there are a lot of people who will see that. The issue is the cultural influence, not their actual appearance. There is definitely a cultural response to my physical appearance no matter how much I try to hide it. Although this changes from place to place (in some areas I'd be considered too thin to be attractive, or too low class, too Jewish, what have you) it's a general stereotype that I live with on a daily basis. I was born with one of those oddly slight figures that some people starve themselves to death trying to attain, and I don't do a thing to show it off. I can go out in a baggy sweatshirt with my hair all in knots and some awful acne (which I used to every day) and still get people shouting crude comments and smacking my ass in public. It can be incredibly degrading.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

hziegel said:


> Even though I'm considered a "hot" girl in real life, I would much rather be the smart girl online. I've mostly dated online because of this in fact. It's almost impossible for me to find a man who appreciates my intelligence and my personality over my body.


I thought smart girls don't believe in online relationship.

The problem with being the nice guy is people will take advantage of him at some point. Maybe you just don't know how nice they are. People put facade in various situations. They could also be in a wrong mood at a wrong situation.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@hziegel if that's you in your avatar, then you don't really look like a typical hot girl to moi.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

What do hot girls think, same thing as every one else. 

Except they do not let a bumbling idiots kind gesture go to waste.

@Kr3m1in thanks for proving the misconception that hot kills are hot 24/7.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@TaylorP what are you thanking me for, exactly?


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @TaylorP what are you thanking me for, exactly?


Failing to read


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

TaylorP said:


> Failing to read


Rude much?
Shallow thread=don't be here.

Don't be a little bitch though, not too manly of you.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> @hziegel if that's you in your avatar, then you don't really look like a typical hot girl to moi.


I'm not remotely a typical hot girl. But it doesn't stop people from objectifying my body.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I dont really know the logistics on this, but I usually dont go after girls that are "hot". I read an article somewhere that a sure sign of a girl that's very attractive is the "polarization" of their attractiveness. Like for as many guys that find Megan Fox to be the end all be all, there are guys like myself that after the initial shock of seeing her realized she wasn't all that attractive. It's sort of a biological thing about noticing too much competition or something.

Well with that said, I've always been more into girls that on the classic 1-10 scale fall into the 6-8 range, or 4/5 because that makes it easier to explain. If 5/5 is "hot" that is what draws the most amount of competition and these girls are the girls that polarize opinion and have had stereotypes reinforced their whole lives. 4/5 girls (my type) are pretty much unanimously attractive. You would never meet a person that was like "eww she's gross", but they're constantly shadowed for attention by the 5/5 girls. You may ask why do you like the 4/5 girls? When you're entire life isn't defined by being the most attractive they tend to find other ways to shine. Intelligence, creativity, etc. Also, I've noticed quite the trend of these girls staying single longer.

but I could just be making shit up


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

> I dont really know the logistics on this, but I usually dont go after girls that are "hot". I read an article somewhere that a sure sign of a girl that's very attractive is the "polarization" of their attractiveness. Like for as many guys that find Megan Fox to be the end all be all, there are guys like myself that after the initial shock of seeing her realized she wasn't all that attractive. It's sort of a biological thing about noticing too much competition or something.
> 
> Well with that said, I've always been more into girls that on the classic 1-10 scale fall into the 6-8 range, or 4/5 because that makes it easier to explain. If 5/5 is "hot" that is what draws the most amount of competition and these girls are the girls that polarize opinion and have had stereotypes reinforced their whole lives. 4/5 girls (my type) are pretty much unanimously attractive. You would never meet a person that was like "eww she's gross", but they're constantly shadowed for attention by the 5/5 girls. You may ask why do you like the 4/5 girls? When you're entire life isn't defined by being the most attractive they tend to find other ways to shine. Intelligence, creativity, etc. Also, I've noticed quite the trend of these girls staying single longer.
> 
> but I could just be making shit up


Interesting Mr.XI Vii and thanks for your reply. We all need to let our natural beauty shine through. People are attracted to that.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Female INFJ said:


> lifeisanillusion
> 
> good topic btw. This can be interesting. I notice you are in Canada? Many hot women here, there is no need to look far for them, I live in Toronto. I was observing a "hot" girl the other day on the subway, I never knew it was humanly possible to be that beautiful! I still have a faint image of her in my mind. I would say it is illusionary to assume that the grass isn't always greener, in most cases it is.
> 
> But yes, I do partly agree with you that people should try to work on themselves. But not everyone can be "hot" this is just how it is. Some self acceptance has to be applied somewhere, I guess. This is difficult for some women. I know I've always wanted to be more attractive, but others just accept the way they are. But I think the benefits outweight any negatives of being "hot" for a woman. I don't mind learning what "hot" women think. Are you after some "hot" woman?


Hi Female INFJ,

Yes I do live in Canada, to the west of you in Canada's border city Lloydminster, AB/SK. I am sure the scenario you described goes on often here as I am in oil country, so there is lots of money kicking around. But I am sure it goes both ways, with some of the woman just using the guys for the money, and since many work in the patch, they don't even have to spend alot of time with their mates, as they are working out of town much of the time. Some of these oil guys get stereotyped too, such as "rig pig", and not all of them deserve it. 

As for the insecurities, I was refering to guy's insecurities in this case. I know that myself, I can get intimidated by beautiful women and would not approach them because my own self esteem was not high. And then I would put down guys who approached them by telling myself they were just douchebags, alpha losers, etc and then tell myself these women were all attracted to losers, assholes, etc. Or objectify the woman, these little mind games help feed your ego and make you feel better about yourself. I do agree with you that we can't all be "hot", rich, smart, etc; but if we love ourselves, these things won't be as important to us and we can be at peace in our own company. 

Yes, there are lots of beautiful women in Canada, as there are everywhere. Unfortunately it is difficult to tell sometimes in January! I have never been to Toronto before, or Ontario for that matter. Lots of Ontarians in Sask and Alberta right now. As for am I looking for a hot woman, I am not really trying to force a relationship; but if an oppurtunity comes around; I hope I act on it. I am quite content with how things are right now, but I would not be opposed to a relationship with a good woman. I am not going to get into one just for the sake of being in one. 

I would love to ride the subway in Toronto though. I hear it is massive. I love riding subways or buses and just watching what people are doing. Or trying to figure out what they are thinking or talking about. I've heard a lot of great things about Toronto, but I actually think I would be more interested in seeing Ottawa. Peace and respect.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

TaylorP said:


> Every girl can be hot.


Yeah, and; "everyone's special".
And while I'm at it; "God loves us all."

You've been watching too much Barney The Dinosaur, by the sounds of it.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> Yeah, and; "everyone's special".
> And while I'm at it; "God loves us all."
> 
> You've been watching too much Barney The Dinosaur, by the sounds of it.


God does not love the amputees, hes yet to give one their limbs back. but curing cancer for some one is easier. lol

Wheres my Bananas in Pajamas?


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

I like being the hot girl in the bar who turns down all the d-bags in favor of nerdy guys.


----------



## TaylorP (Mar 22, 2011)

Katya00 said:


> I like being the hot girl in the bar who turns down all the d-bags in favor of nerdy guys.


Nerdy guys at the bar that goes up to the "hot girl", what planet is this?


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

They don't go up to me. I go up to them. In almost relationship I've had I have been the one who initiated it. Though I don't pick people up at bars...I turn these guys down for the nerd I'm there with.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Katya00 said:


> They don't go up to me. I go up to them. In almost relationship I've had I have been the one who initiated it. Though I don't pick people up at bars...I turn these guys down for the nerd I'm there with.


This person is -- by quite a distance -- my favourite person ever.


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

@*MisterJordan *I must admit, the majority of your posts make me chuckle to myself. 

But we'd better stop this line of posting before people start to _talk..._


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

I feel bad for you. Are you new?

The first thing you should ever do in a board is to post a big fat disclaimer because everyone posts the same bullshit about generalizing or how "subjective" things are.

Shut the fuck up, you know what the board creator means.

This is why boards never fucking go anywhere.

Anyhow.

I'm pretty attractive according to my peers. And I enjoy mt face and body as well.

I think it's hilarious how I'm treated simply because I have a specific face arrangement. I get things for free, people go out of their way to speak with me, everyone tries to make me laugh; it's like a being a mini-celebrity. Sure, I enjoy it, but I think it's pathetic. To treat me this way simply because you enjoy gazing upon me is pitiful. And treating someone who isn't so attractive rudely is pitiful. Allowing someone's attractiveness decide how you treat someone is ridiculous in my opinion.

But I won't complain, I benefit from it.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Monte aye wut up shawty.can I buy you a drank?*inches close, whispers in a thick Russian accent*


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, I love it when you call me Shawty~


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Yah, it's pretty Bieberlicious.
chicks be diggin' it.
;P


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive figured it out! Standing in the sun frys their brains. Thats why Japanese people are so much smarter than Americans. They use umbrellas to protect themselves from the sun. Also they are much cooler.

This is how it works. Girls stand in the sun and become hot, and then once their brains are fried they are "hotter" and thus more attractive to men and thus pass on their genes to further generations. Natural selection has favored hot girls in the western world. No wonder America is becoming stupider.

It all makes sense now...


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

NekoNinja said:


> Ive figured it out! Standing in the sun frys their brains. Thats why Japanese people are so much smarter than Americans. They use umbrellas to protect themselves from the sun. Also they are much cooler.
> 
> This is how it works. Girls stand in the sun and become hot, and then once their brains are fried they are "hotter" and thus more attractive to men and thus pass on their genes to further generations. Natural selection has favored hot girls in the western world. No wonder America is becoming stupider.
> 
> It all makes sense now...


Damn...how could we have missed that? :frustrating:


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

lifeisanillusion said:


> We see so many threads about asking guys if they would date "hot" girls or what you think about "hot" girls. Some of these threads, I think that people use these types of threads to make them feel better about their own insecurities. Much easier to just blame others or objectify people rather than make changes yourself. I am sure the grass is not always greener on the other side of the fence. So what do "hot" girls think? On dating, on what it is like to be "hot". The struggles associated with being hot and the good things. Anything, really I guess. :tongue:


Only one other person has actually answered, so I'll take a shot at it. I don't consider myself to be a hot girl. I don't wear any make-up, I dress casually, don't show any "skin", but I do straighten my hair sometimes.

I wonder why 99% of the men I walk by stare at me and harass me, though. I'm one of those girls who developed at an early age. So, having to deal with unwanted attention (yes, the bad kind) since the age of twelve pretty much made me think negatively of men in general. 

I find it extremely annoying when I'm shopping and doing my thing peacefully, and I see heads looking at me from the corner of my eye. Once they (males) spot me, they follow me like heat-seeking missiles.

I've been in situations before where a wife/girlfriend of a man glare at me, or confront me for "flirting" or acting "slutty" with their husband! When the most I'm trying to do is completely avoid them. 

I dated a guy once who I met on the internet. We went to the theater and after the movie was over, he wanted to kiss me. I of course denied him. After that day he treated me differently, and before I knew it, he dumped me. I wonder if that was just a coincidence....

So, what is it like to be hot? Speaking for myself, it's a double edged sword. Being hot only works when I want to attract a potential boyfriend. Not that I want to anytime soon though, which makes it all the worse. You'd think being hot has more good sides to it but no, it does not. Where I live, if you're hot you're a slut who craves attention, period. I hardly ever get treated with respect.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I have plenty girl friends that considered as "hot girls" by guys. But I'm going to talk about one of those hot girls, which is also my close friend at university.

She's dazzling. In second semester, she was the finalist for Indonesian princess contest. The next year she joined another contest and became the finalist of Miss Indonesia. Two years later she was voted as the Most Favorite Student in my faculty. So she's the kind of girl whose considered as "hot" by everyone I knew.

Yeah, guys are attracted to her. They follow her everywhere she go. She have like gazillion admirers, few of them even went too far to the point of being obsessed with her.

She admitted that she hate the attention, although it was clear for me that she enjoys it too because it benefit her and that she expect not less than what she get now. It irked her when there's any guy who didn't fell for her, although in the same time, too much attention frustrated her if she's in the bad mood. Some times she manipulated them to help her on some stuff, but it's not for something I considered as "evil" things.

She's the smartest girl in my class, rich, high class, and beautiful, so the girls felt jealous of her, even when they didn't want to admit that. They are being more harsh to her compare to other girls. Even her best friends slightly felt happy when she's in trouble or had some problems.

She has her insecurities too. She's paranoid that people only love her for her appearance and that many people are being dishonest with her. She also has other insecurities, but I think it's inappropriate for me to tell it in online public forum.

She met her boyfriend in the library, when she was writing her final assignment. Her boyfriend, like any other guys, quickly fell for her at the first sight. He fell for her beauty, there's no doubt about that. But their relationship is healthy and still going on until now. If one of the reasons for that is because of her beauty, then I consider that as her luck.

Right now she's doing her master degree in Urban Environmental Management at a university in Netherlands. She got scholarship from my government.

She has beautiful heart, my guess is that it's resulted from receiving so many positive attention and admiration from people around her, so she grew up as a kind, lovely, fluffy, positive, optimist, and narcissistic person. In the same time, she's aware that not everyone (mostly females) like her, so she either ignores them or being offended and attack them, but she's never hostile and always forgiving.

She has many acquaintances, but she's very picky and carefully select people that she considered as her "true" friends. I'm one of them.

For me, she's a perfect girl. I understand why guys are crazy about her and why girls are intimidated by her.

So no, not every hot girl is a bitch or stupid/shallow. I love my "hot" girl friend very much. 
Dare to hurt her and I'll chop you to pieces.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Bani said:


> Only one other person has actually answered, so I'll take a shot at it. I don't consider myself to be a hot girl. I don't wear any make-up, I dress casually, don't show any "skin", but I do straighten my hair sometimes.
> 
> I wonder why 99% of the men I walk by stare at me and harass me, though. I'm one of those girls who developed at an early age. So, having to deal with unwanted attention (yes, the bad kind) since the age of twelve pretty much made me think negatively of men in general.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, it was exactly the kind of answer I was looking for. You shared your own story. From your experience being hot doesn't make it easy, in fact it sounds like it has made your life more difficult. We so often take a look at the outside and make assumptions without trying to get to know the person on the inside. So often we don't even challenge the stereotypes we hold, we just believe them mindlessly. People are like sheep, they just follow and don't question. There are good guys out there, you probably just haven't met one who is right for you or one who is man enough to see you for you. Hope you find happiness you deserve for being you. Peace and respect.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

WickedQueen said:


> I have plenty girl friends that considered as "hot girls" by guys. But I'm going to talk about one of those hot girls, which is also my close friend at university.
> 
> She's dazzling. In second semester, she was the finalist for Indonesian princess contest. The next year she joined another contest and became the finalist of Miss Indonesia. Two years later she was voted as the Most Favorite Student in my faculty. So she's the kind of girl whose considered as "hot" by everyone I knew.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Another post that defies a lot of the stereotypes but in a more positive way. Seems like a lot of attractive woman get more flack from other women. I guess as guys we need not be intimidated by attractive girls and should use some courage and take the time to try get to know them as people, rather than just by appearance. It could benefit us with new friendships or possible relationships. Have a good day.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Um, let's see if I can answer this properly.... 

I don't consider myself "hot" but I guess I consider myself average. I don't think I'm repugnant or anything (most of the time). 

I don't have "followers" or whatever, but I think this has a lot to do with the vibe I give others. Somehow--and more than one person has said this--that I am not the kind of person anyone wants to piss off, irritate etc. In saying that, of course I have had a couple annoying guys who just won't quit. My strategy for people like this is to completely ignore them and not let them get a rise out of me. 

I get a decent amount of attention from guys. Usually if I'm in class sitting next to a guy he will talk to me, joke with me, whatever. Few guys actually seek me out, though. Although going back to the "vibe" thing, I _know_ I don't put off an "easy" vibe. I do not show skin or anything, and I do attempt to hide cleavage (which doesn't always work when you're a C cup) and you can just forget about seeing me in short shorts. 

Ex-girlfriends of guys I date tend to think I stole their boyfriend from them, and they proceed to talk shit about me until they get to know me, realise I'm not a bitch and give into the inevitable-- he has moved on. 

It also seems like guys only want me when I'm in a relationship, and that is one of the most irritating things ever.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> Um, let's see if I can answer this properly....
> 
> I don't consider myself "hot" but I guess I consider myself average. I don't think I'm repugnant or anything (most of the time).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments! I've often felt the same way with giving a weird vibe to females. Peace and respect to you.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Not all hot girls are the same. It's like me asking what do all the hot guys think, possibly assuming that they're nothing but narcissistic douchers, but totally worth dating, just because they're hot.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

UserFriendly said:


> Damn...how could we have missed that? :frustrating:


Hmm. I think I will call it the "Calescent Damsel Concept."


----------



## walkthreesteps (Jun 25, 2010)

I guess I can be considered "hot" when I dress up, put on makeup, do my hair, and not look like my usual absent minded professor. But I never feel like that girl, people in my family are way too good looking and I can't pull off "hot" like other girls can. I rarely smile in pictures because it comes out fake and definitely looks pretentious on my normally stoic face. If people took candid pics more often my real self could be seen on camera. Or maybe not, I don't know. 

About this hotness factor, it's not all it's cracked up to be. I have both experienced this and heard it from women in my family, which they told me in confidence and when no one was around to taunt them. Of course someone would rather be inside the club than out, in how society perceives attractiveness levels, but if you're in it and you don't want to be apart of the beauty culture it kind of sucks. I like dressing up when I go to social events, go to see old friends, meet new people, it's a breath of fresh air for someone who lives inside their head so much. It's fun to create your own style when you enjoy aesthetics and as shallow as it is people _do_ treat you better for your looks. But what about those times when you don't want to be stared at and complimented/verbally harassed but you don't want to wear sweats and a huge t-shirt either..? If you have a good body you can't exactly put a potato sack over yourself and call it a day, nor should you have to. Unless you dress in baggy clothes and look unprofessional you will be objectified and treated as less smart than you are. If you like aesthetics/fashion AND you are good looking you will automatically be seen as unintelligent, and you will have to work twice as hard to prove people wrong. I have had professors try to talk me out of my higher education goals because of my appearance and politeness when first meeting them. At the end of the meeting they are happy and a little embarrassed to know that I am smart, but still they do not build an easy rapport with me, they are uncomfortable.

I remember having a really "hot" anatomy teacher in high school, tall, blonde, barbie doll perfection. She was young in her mid twenties and still dressed fashionable. This was an AP class and she was a great teacher but the students, especially the guys, did not take her seriously and as a result she became very strict and sort of rude. Granted she was young, but the other 25 year old female Economics teacher never had any problem getting respect from her students. Maybe because the girls weren't spreading gossip about her and the guys didn't want to bang her. In the academic world the hot girl's looks are a strike against her, reinforcing the stereotype that pretty ≠ smart and that women absolutely _cannot_ have it all, and how dare they try! Shouldn't being pretty be enough? Having people compliment you, smile when you're around, objectify your body, make your life more pleasant. And it's so easy for you to find dates and attain marriage because no guy's going to turn down a woman hotter than he is, his friends would _murder_ him. Not only that, being with a hot girl is going to do incredible things for his confidence and future success. If he bagged a hot one then he must really be something, must have all kinds of characteristics both men and women look up to and respect, definitely someone to be trusted. Who wouldn't want that? 

But hot girls shouldn't complain, noooo that would be ungrateful and insensitive to the women out there who without a doubt _know_ that their lives would be _so_ much happier, if only they were pretty.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Fizz said:


> This image just became that much better after noticing the misuse of "your" instead of "you're".


It took you that long to notice?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> It took you that long to notice?


I just found the image and posted it. It didn't take me much more time than actually reading it.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Beauty is subjective. But when you believe in yourself on your own terms, you make things happen.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I don't think. I just focus on the gym, the tanning bed, making sure my roots are touched up, my nails are neat, my body is clean shaven, my makeup is perfect, my walk is sexy, my clothes are trendy enough, I don't talk too much or laugh too loud, but just enough to make myself alluring to men, and my calorie intake is always at a deficit. Who has time to think when there are so many of those more important things to focus on!? Omg.


This is basically just a life style, and I can swear that those girls is actually not even that good looking. They know those maintenance is just a way to camouflage whatever they don’t like to see in the mirror.



hziegel said:


> My entire childhood was stained by perverted men who objectified my body, starting at age 4. I spent all of high school trying to hide from my own body. Every year I grew more into the shape of a woman, and it terrified me. I thought that women who wanted to be considered attractive were insane! Why would anyone want to look hot in a world full of manipulative men?
> But somehow, as I got older they got younger…


Yea, old grease ball are scary. And then you got your peer who is like a complete chikan (creepers). Some scary shit floating around.



dalsgaard said:


> Personal attributes tend to reinforce themselves, and we are judged and related to as the stereotypes we resemble. A big strong man was told as a child, that he was a big strong guy. …. That's why hot women date hot guys, it has nothing to do with being shallow or superficial. It's just the way it turned out. If they had turned out to have a unusually big head, or bad eyesight, they would have had other priorities.


Or the people don’t want perceive a physically attractive person as intelligent or have other good qualities. Perhaps the hot girl and hot guy is actually dating, discussing about quantum physics and wonder why the hell other people only talk to them about celebrity gossip.



Bani said:


> …. I've been in situations before where a wife/girlfriend of a man glare at me, or confront me for "flirting" or acting "slutty" with their husband! When the most I'm trying to do is completely avoid them.
> 
> I dated a guy once who I met on the internet. We went to the theater and after the movie was over, he wanted to kiss me. I of course denied him. After that day he treated me differently, and before I knew it, he dumped me. I wonder if that was just a coincidence....
> 
> So, what is it like to be hot? Speaking for myself, it's a double edged sword. Being hot only works when I want to attract a potential boyfriend. Not that I want to anytime soon though, which makes it all the worse. You'd think being hot has more good sides to it but no, it does not. Where I live, if you're hot you're a slut who craves attention, period. I hardly ever get treated with respect.


I can certainly related you to some extent. I don’t know (and don’t want to know) if other people see me as a hot girl, but I have been go thought some incident where people consider you as sluts, thought I was acting slutty with their special ones, and no one wants to see me as a person with strength, wisdom and abilities. And that actually not getting you to a good place if you are seeking a nerd as a bf.



natalie1207 said:


> In the academic world the hot girl's looks are a strike against her, reinforcing the stereotype that pretty ≠ smart and that women absolutely _cannot_ have it all, and how dare they try! Shouldn't being pretty be enough? Having people compliment you, smile when you're around, objectify your body, make your life more pleasant. And it's so easy for you to find dates and attain marriage because no guy's going to turn down a woman hotter than he is, his friends would _murder_ him. Not only that, being with a hot girl is going to do incredible things for his confidence and future success. If he bagged a hot one then he must really be something, must have all kinds of characteristics both men and women look up to and respect, definitely someone to be trusted. Who wouldn't want that?
> 
> But hot girls shouldn't complain, noooo that would be ungrateful and insensitive to the women out there who without a doubt _know_ that their lives would be _so_ much happier, if only they were pretty.


You remind a conversation when I was in my early childhood. Since I pick my mom’s fair gene, I got used complied as the cute girl, apple cheek, milky skin and shit. Once told my mom that I rather have people compliment as smart then being beautiful; her reply is that “you should be happy that people compliment you.”

I will be twenty-two by the end of the month. I have been abused by various authorities, from school, to my guardian and my former date. I suffer ADHD and mild depression. I have huge scars on my body due to immune system malfuction. I put a lot of effort into building career as an artist; but in the end, people still manage to get the gut to think that I am brainless princess because I look like teenage girl with boobs and butt who don't know anything better.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

I hope I'm a hot girl.... I may not be, but either way all I want is love and to be happy.

Even if I'm not "hot", I've had enough guys interested to make me think I am.....and I want the same either way


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

So now, what do hot guys think? lol


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Do women want to be seen as hot? beautiful? or intelligent? 

What are the pros and cons of being seen as either of these?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

strawberryLola said:


> This is my most candid response:
> 
> Whenever I hear a guy say hot and we are dating and he is trying to rub up on me, I think of a horny dude standing in line at a meat market/madam whorehouse, like his wiener is wiggling all over the place hoping to get some.
> 
> It really turns me off when used in context to intimate relationships, which I only wish there is more to me than just a slab of meat. Otherwise, I can always buy a blow up doll and a bottle petroleum for the occasion and call it quits.


Why not recognize instead that guys are very visual when it comes to sexual stimulation and that this is one - but only one - important part of his attraction to you that emerges at certain times? 

In other words, why not take it as a compliment that he finds one of the facets of his relationship with you to be very stimulating for him rather than the very definition of your relationship as a whole?


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Although I'm not a hot girl, it only makes sense that this demographic would have something similar to the normal distribution of personality types. This means that a hot girl most likely thinks like any other woman, and expanding further, like any other human.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> Although I'm not a hot girl, it only makes sense that this demographic would have something similar to the normal distribution of personality types. This means that a hot girl most likely thinks like any other woman, and expanding further, like any other human.


Nope.. we don't.. heehee. We think like other _hot_ people.. 

It takes work at least to some extent to be _hot_ or remain _hot_.. Anyone can let themselves go and not be _hot_ anymore or even decide not to be as _hot_ as they could be. So I think that _hot_ people have to think about it on some level and actually put some effort into their _hott_ness.. (the effort dispensed according to what it is that they think makes them _hot_. ei: body tone, make-up, clothes, knowledge, job title, material possessions, hair, skin, extra curricular activities, talent, wealth, the temperature of the surrounding environment lol, etc.)


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

Heather White Karnas said:


> Nope.. we don't.. heehee. We think like other _hot_ people..
> 
> It takes work at least to some extent to be _hot_ or remain _hot_.. Anyone can let themselves go and not be _hot_ anymore or even decide not to be as _hot_ as they could be. So I think that _hot_ people have to think about it on some level and actually put some effort into their _hott_ness.. (the effort dispensed according to what it is that they think makes them _hot_. ei: body tone, make-up, clothes, knowledge, job title, material possessions, hair, skin, extra curricular activities, talent, wealth, the temperature of the surrounding environment lol, etc.)


Another mystery solved!

"The only true knowledge consists in knowing that we know nothing" - Socrates
^^
Sums up my knowledge of hot girls XD


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Heather White Karnas said:


> Nope.. we don't.. heehee. We think like other _hot_ people..
> 
> It takes work at least to some extent to be _hot_ or remain _hot_.. Anyone can let themselves go and not be _hot_ anymore or even decide not to be as _hot_ as they could be. So I think that _hot_ people have to think about it on some level and actually put some effort into their _hott_ness.. (the effort dispensed according to what it is that they think makes them _hot_. ei: body tone, make-up, clothes, knowledge, job title, material possessions, hair, skin, extra curricular activities, talent, wealth, the temperature of the surrounding environment lol, etc.)


Well we know you're a hottie ; )...and yes i agree. Women can let themselves go if they don't keep themselves looking good. I always hated the word hot myself, although sexy sounds good to me.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

@bigtex1989 Oh we shouldn't be understood.. if we are then you should really question your priorities LOL.. and if you really understood the half of it then you'd probably be leery of our maintenance rituals in your life and decide to steer clear of us _hott_ies for ever.. fearing the interruption in your own life and time.. LOL. 

Just kiddin'... not all _hott_ies are high maintenance. Just the really superficial ones.

@MuChApArAdOx Like how I'm referring to myself as the subject matter as if I am _hot_?.. LOL... It's a mind trick... I'm really not _hot_. I'm actually _cool_ IRL.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

@MuChApArAdOx Like how I'm referring to myself as the subject matter as if I am _hot_?.. LOL... It's a mind trick... I'm really not _hot_. I'm actually _cool_ IRL.[/QUOTE]

Don't be so humble. ENFP ladies are sexy, face it. I know its a curse and all , but...we will survive ; ) I haven't met an ENFP female that didn't glow with sex appeal, yeah i better stop soon, starting to feel my head swell ; D...it is what it is


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Sure in your eyes. I don't wear the same rose colored glasses as you ..besides, it would be safe to say we certainly wouldn't share the same style or fashion. Your avatar tells me what form of fashion and style you have...ekkkk   x


My sense of fashion is a nice collar shirt and a custom fit suit, italian shoes and a nice felt hat. What's the problem with that?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the extremes being the only thing considered. God forbid someone is attractive, has an investment in their investment in their appearance, an investment in being intellectually diverse and has a well rounded personality. I'm curious as to what kind of people you're all meeting that's its mostly one or the other.



Sanskrit said:


> My sense of fashion is a nice collar shirt and a custom fit suit, italian shoes and a nice felt hat. What's the problem with that?


It sounds like you were born 70 years too late. Then again with a suit, it depends on how you wear it, as opposed to having ti wear you.


----------



## TARZAN (Jul 5, 2011)

This whole thread makes me laugh....

Most girls I know who "know" they're "hot" are annoying, and I lack the ability to look past their lack of personality to
even consider finding them attractive.

I also hate the "She must be hot, she looks like she hasn't eaten in weeks" girls that you see plastered everywhere...

-Will


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

android654 said:


> It sounds like you were born 70 years too late. Then again with a suit, it depends on how you wear it, as opposed to having ti wear you.


Fashion works in loops, I am actually ahead of my times rather than behind.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sanskrit said:


> Fashion works in loops, I am actually ahead of my times rather than behind.



That's one way of looking at it, but I find style to be more of a thing you need to own in order to work rather than trends. When it comes to a suit, its classic and timeless, as long as the cut is right and tailored to your body.

Also, it was just a joke.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

android654 said:


> That's one way of looking at it, but I find style to be more of a thing you need to own in order to work rather than trends. When it comes to a suit, its classic and timeless, as long as the cut is right and tailored to your body.
> 
> Also, it was just a joke.


As was my reply. Thought I don't need to add J/K there since you were joking too.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sanskrit said:


> As was my reply. Thought I don't need to add J/K there since you were joking too.


I apologize, I'm inept at reading subtlety online.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> This is my most candid response:
> 
> Whenever I hear a guy say hot and we are dating and he is trying to rub up on me, I think of a horny dude standing in line at a meat market/madam whorehouse, like his wiener is wiggling all over the place hoping to get some.
> 
> It really turns me off when used in context to intimate relationships, which I only wish there is more to me than just a slab of meat. Otherwise, I can always buy a blow up doll and a bottle petroleum for the occasion and call it quits.


This reply actually made me laugh a bit. I like to distinguish between beautiful, pretty and hot. I generally feel a little dirty if I ever call a girl hot to her face, generally as a joke, but most of the times it has happened it was generally well recieved. 
Pretty is a term I use when my though process goes along the lines of "Yeah, it/you look alright like that". When I call a girl hot, its either a referall to some movie actress and I'm generally thinking "I will never ever be able to sleep with that woman".
And if I call a girl beautiful, well I truly mean it. I rarely say it, but the general line going through my head is "Elegent and composed, stunning".

This is in a physical sense of course, I've met girls with beautiful personalities, but with a face that looked like it had been run over by a car, and I've met girls with beautiful bodies, but with a personality so shallow or dreary that listening to them would make you want to shoot yourself. And I've met people with both.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Sanskrit said:


> My sense of fashion is a nice collar shirt and a custom fit suit, italian shoes and a nice felt hat. What's the problem with that?


Nothing is wrong with that, style and fashion are a personal taste. As for what i appreciate on a man, well it depends on the man. Two men can wear the same outfit, it may be appealing on one, but not on the other. I don't have a particular style i like more than others, i like diversity with everything, including clothes. For me personally men in suits never catch my eye. I prefer a man who dresses on the edge, Urban, and everything in between. Its not always what you wear, its how you wear it. A man with a rugged look, bandana with a small piercing is just as sexy if not more if he wears it with confidence. That's much more my taste on men than suits or hats. I also don't like things that match. I like edgy, perhaps something trendy thrown in the mix, but always a mix.

To each their own.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I've been told I am hot although I am getting on in years now. Truth is looks play a very small role in my attraction to a person. Often times if I am not attracted to somebody who is not the best looking it is actually because I am not on the some wavelength with him emotionally or academically. Many times a guy who would be condidered attractive by other women is a turn-off to me for the same reason, we are not on the same wavelength, something about his behaviour is off putting to me.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

I've always felt a little sorry for the "hot" shallow type girls I've met. You know the type. The ones that linked their self esteem to how they looked. And linked it to how others looked. And criticized others harshly to make themselves feel better. And criticized themselves just as harshly because that's just how it works. Not seeing their own physical beauty anymore, succumbing to insecurity. Insecurity leading to vulnerability, potentially leading to relationships where they get taken advantage of, leading to hurt, self doubt, coupled with age and the deterioration of a perceived standard for beauty, a struggle to hold on to the past that cannot be won. Pretty depressing stuff. 

It's not rule. I doesn't have to happen like this. But, for some, it goes pretty much exactly like this, and I find that rather sad.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2009)

Hot and shallow don't always go together, I echo the above posters thoughts though on people whose whole self-worth is based on their "hotness".


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

@Thalia

I agree. And that's a wonderful thing.


----------

